# asseverare una traduzione / traduzione asseverata



## robbotiku

How should you translate "Asseverazione di traduzione" or  (better) "traduzioni asseverate"?
Many thanks


----------



## TimLA

robbotiku said:
			
		

> How should you translate "Asseverazione di traduzione" or (better) "traduzioni asseverate"?
> Many thanks


 
I think it might be:

Official translation
Formal translation
Certified translation

depending on the context...
Tim


----------



## robbotiku

It is said when (i.e.) you go to the Peace Officer to swear you have fairly made a translation and he annotes it on his books and puts a stamp on your document.


----------



## TimLA

robbotiku said:
			
		

> It is said when (i.e.) you go to the Peace Officer to swear you have fairly made a translation and he annotes it on his books and puts a stamp on your document.


 
I would then vote for "Certified Translation".

It might be "a little" wrong - technically a Certified Translation would be done by someone who has had a series of tests, and they receive a certificate stating that they meet certain standards. But it can also be used in a general way...I'd use it!

Tim


----------



## robbotiku

Ok Tim, thank you!


----------



## Bookmom

Do you get an "Asseverazione di traduzione" from un notaio? Notary public in English. Then would you say a notarized translation?


----------



## robbotiku

Well, I think it can be done by a notary, and we say "traduzione autenticata" too with a similar meaning to "traduzione asseverata". And considering that notarize means "autenticare"... now I'm beset by a doubt... but I think that both in english and italian language we have many chance, all correct.
Thank you everybody!


----------



## Marat1981

Hi everybody,

I can't find the exact words for translating in English the following:

'il traduttore professionale ha tradotto i documenti e giurato la propria traduzione presso il tribunale di Bologna'

Here's my try and the missing part:

'The official translator translated the documents and ............... his translation in court/tribunal'

The sentence is part of the explanation of the official transcripts I'm sending to an academic institution that I'm applying for, so that the register should be quite formal.

Thank you for your help


----------



## nikis

Si dice : to declare on oath


----------



## Marat1981

Thank you nikis,

as a further clarification, may I use it this way:

'the translator declared on oath his translation in tribunal'

or does the direct object (translation) and the specification 'in tribunal' sound redundant?


----------



## nikis

*To declare on oath* significa asseverare con giuramento ma credo che si possa specificare in tribunale senza problemi.


----------



## pandinorombante

Sono d'accordo con Nikis.. anche perchè si può prestare giuramento in altri contesti, oltre al tribunale!


----------



## nikis

pandinorombante said:


> Sono d'accordo con Nikis.. anche perchè si può prestare giuramento in altri contesti, oltre al tribunale!


 

Grazie per l'appoggio! Credo che le asseverazioni avvengano solo in tribunale comunque ribadisco che può essere specificato tranquillamente.


----------



## pandinorombante

La frase italiana, sì, ma "to declare on oath" non è così specifico dell'ambiente tribunale anche se ovviamente è il principale. 

Ciao


----------



## furs

Prima di tutto nulla vieta di asseverare una traduzione davanti a un notaio per esempio. Non lo fa nessuno solo perche' costa di piu'!
Io uso sempre in questi casi "to swear to the validity of the translation before a Court officer".
Ma potresti anche girare la frase e dire .'.. and had it certified by the Court', magari aggiungendo 'as is customary in Italy'.


----------



## nikis

furs said:


> Prima di tutto nulla vieta di asseverare una traduzione davanti a un notaio per esempio. Non lo fa nessuno solo perche' costa di piu'!
> Io uso sempre in questi casi "to swear to the validity of the translation before a Court officer".
> Ma potresti anche girare la frase e dire .'.. and had it certified by the Court', magari aggiungendo 'as is customary in Italy'.


 


Ma la mia traduzione è sbagliata o è un'alternativa? Io l'ho usata a volte, non dirmi che ho sempre sbagliato....


----------



## furs

Certo che puoi dire 'declare on oath', ma 'to declare' e' transitivo, quindi devi aggiungere che cosa...


----------



## manuchacha

Hi,

I'm not sure you can help me but let's try 
I think I have to do the same thing as Robbotiku: I was wandering what documents I need to apply for a master's program and the officer said "For your application you need originals or certified copies of your university transcripts plus an English translation- made by an authorized translator. 

Of course I will ask also to the officer who gave me this answer, but...maybe there is someone who already experienced this praxis.. 
With "*authorized translator*" do we usually mean someone who transalte as a profession? Or can be anyone (different from me) whose translation must be certified with the above mentioned " VERBALE DI ASSEVERAZIONE DI TRADUZIONE" of a local Chancellery?

thanks


----------



## pask46

I verbali di asseverazione certificano che ciò che è scritto nel documento X corrisponda a quanto tradotto nella lingua richiesta.
Ovviamente sono redatti da traduttori qualificati.
Altrettanto ovviamente la traduzione non implica l'autenticità del documento stesso...


----------



## clare lorraine

La traduzione più corrente è senz'altro 'sworn translation', però c'è una bella spiegazione della differenza tra 'certified translation' e 'sworn translation' a
https://www.appliedlanguage.com/personal_translation/certified_translation.aspx


----------



## furs

Link interessante, #12, ma ciò che è evidentemente vero in UK non è necessariamente vero in Italia. In Italia nessuna autorità ti certifica una traduzione (nel senso di verificare che è esatta), almeno to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Nicosito

"In Italia nessuna autorità ti certifica  una traduzione (nel senso di  verificare che è esatta), almeno to the  best of my knowledge." 

Invece, almeno nell consolato italiano a Londra lo fanno, e nel nostro  caso erano documenti che dovevano essere presentati in Italia.

Nico.


----------



## london calling

I have done many "traduzioni giurate" (sworn translations) for the Law Courts in Salerno, of letters, documents, etc. (and all my qualifications as well).

Obviously, you have to be registered with them to do this: I'm registered as a translator/interpreter and have worked for them on more than one occasion in the past (not any more - no time!).


----------



## bridgetjones

Hello everyone I am a new member of this forum. I have to do a sworn translaction but I have some problems with this sentence:
"Giuro di avere bene e fedelmente proceduto alle operazioni affidatemi al solo scopo di far conoscere la verità"
This is my translaction: " I swear to have faithfully proceeded with the only purpose of letting the truth to be known"
Is this correct? I would appreciate your help


----------



## clare lorraine

I would say "I swear that I have performed the operations entrusted me faithfully and to the best of my ability with the sole purpose of making the truth known"

For your English, the actual *mistakes* are swear (spelling), to have (don't use the infinitive here), only (use sole or one), far conoscere = make known, to be known - after letting you have to use the infinitive without 'to'  Hope to help


----------



## bridgetjones

clare lorraine said:


> I would say "I swear that I have performed the operations entrusted me faithfully and to the best of my ability with the sole purpose of making the truth known"
> 
> For your English, the actual *mistakes* are swear (spelling), to have (don't use the infinitive here), only (use sole or one), far conoscere = make known, to be known - after letting you have to use the infinitive without 'to' Hope to help


 Thank you very much, Clare. xxx


----------



## cirolemiro

clare lorraine said:


> La traduzione più corrente è senz'altro 'sworn translation', però c'è una bella spiegazione della differenza tra 'certified translation' e 'sworn translation' a
> https://www.appliedlanguage.com/personal_translation/certified_translation.aspx


----------



## tsoapm

I always thought they were called ‘sworn’ translations. Doesn’t help much translating _asseverazione_ on its own.


----------



## Einstein

I think "sworn translation" is right. It means that you declare to the best of your knowledge that the translation is correct; you take responsibility for it. It doesn't mean that it is certified in the sense that someone more qualified than you has checked it.

There are different requirements depending on the court you go to; for example in Milan you have to be entered in the register (albo) of translators, while at Monza it's not necessary (info from a few years ago).


----------



## QuasiTriestino

tsoapm said:


> ‘sworn’ translations


This kind of "authentication" is when you take the document to the tribunale and declare it is a true translation and they put their stamp on the document? Is this the case? I ask because I have to do this occasionally and I'm always confused about the difference between _legalizzato_, _autenticato, asseverato... _etc., etc., etc....


----------



## tsoapm

QuasiTriestino said:


> Is this the case? I ask because I have to do this occasionally and I'm always confused about the difference between _legalizzato_, _autenticato, asseverato... _etc., etc., etc....


I'm afraid I can't say, having never done it myself. It's reassuring that others aren't clear on the precise meaning despite actuallly doing it!

Thanks.


----------



## Mary49

Servizio di traduzioni giurate - Translated
*"Che cos'è una traduzione ufficiale  (giurata  o certificata)?*
  Le procedure di ufficializzazione delle traduzioni non sono state uniformate a livello mondiale e la nozione di traduzione giurata (o asseverata) presenta una definizione diversa a seconda del Paese. Si tratta generalmente di una traduzione che assume carattere ufficiale in quanto effettuata da un traduttore professionista accreditato dall'organismo competente in materia all'interno di ciascun Paese.

La legalizzazione indica la procedura attraverso la quale un'autorità statale certifica l'autenticità delle firme apposte su un documento, qualora non esistano accordi di riconoscimento reciproco delle traduzioni giurate tra due Paesi". 

Differenza tra traduzione asseverata o giurata e traduzione certificata 
*"Traduzione giurata o asseverata
Una traduzione giurata è una traduzione autenticata resa ufficiale da un verbale di giuramento, compilato e firmato dal traduttore professionista. *Il verbale di giuramento viene allegato alla traduzione, timbrato, validato e registrato dal Pubblico Ufficiale (Cancelliere) presso l’ufficio Asseverazioni del Tribunale (o da un notaio o presso il consolato del paese di destinazione). Per la sua natura di atto prodotto da un organo giudiziario *ha valore legale. 

Traduzione certificata con CTA

Le traduzioni certificate*, invece, *sono accompagnate da una Certification of Translation Accuracy*, ovvero da un certificato di accuratezza della traduzione emesso dallo stesso traduttore o agenzia di traduzioni, redatto solitamente nella lingua di arrivo e recante timbro, firma e dati del traduttore professionista. Il certificato di accuratezza certifica dunque la competenza linguistica del traduttore e la autenticità della traduzione.


La traduzione certificata con CTA si differenzia dalla traduzione giurata in quanto* non è asseverata in tribunale e quindi non ha valore legale".*


----------



## QuasiTriestino

That is correct. I pulled out my birth certificate that I had had previously translated and sent for _authentication_, whatever that means... And - lo and behold - there is a document attached to the back of the translation titled "Verbale di Asserverazione" from the Tribunale here that states who came to the Tribunale to _richied[ere] di prestare giuramento per l'asserverazione dell'elaborato che precede._

And it follows...

_"Giuro di avere svolto le operazioni affidatemi, bene e fedelmente col solo scopo di far conoscere la verità all'Autorità Giudiziaria."_

Then it signed by the person with the document and the funzionario / direttore amministrativo.

So there we go. In essence, _verbale di asseverazzione _is a document that is done in a Tribunale that says this person came here on this day with this translation and swore it was real.

Whether you can do asseverazioni with other documents, I have no idea, but probably so.

Now... _*a sworn affidavit attesting to the validity of the document *_probably is how I would translate _*verbale di asseverazione*_. If there's a shorter way of saying it in English, 1) I wouldn't know and 2) it'd probably be better than my attempt.

This is all slightly confusing to an ex-pat, because documents can also be _legalizzati_, which (I've found out) is not the same thing. At least here in Trieste, in order to have a document legalizzato, I have to go to the prefecture and not the tribunale.


----------



## furs

QuasiTriestino said:


> This is all slightly confusing to an ex-pat, because documents can also be _legalizzati_, which (I've found out) is not the same thing. At least here in Trieste, in order to have a document legalizzato, I have to go to the prefecture and not the tribunale.



That depends on the type of document. It has to do with The Hague convention regarding the legalization of documents to be used abroad.
If he document is - for example - a birth certificate, the 'apostille' seal is issued by the Prefettura, if it is an affidavit sworn before a notary, then the 'apostille' is issued by the Procura della Repubblica.


----------

